# Whitney Houston: Beisetzung noch diese Woche



## Stefan102 (14 Feb. 2012)

​
Nachdem am vergangenen Samstag Soul-Diva Whitney Houston (48) tot in ihrem Hotelzimmer im Beverly Hilton aufgefunden wurde und die Untersuchungen zur Todesursache noch immer nicht vollkommen abgeschlossen sind, haben bereits die Planungen zur Beisetzung des Stars begonnen. Whitney wird ein letztes Mal die Heimreise antreten und in ihrem Heimatort Newark, New Jersey, beerdigt werden, wie jetzt berichtet wird.

Das People Magazin meldet, dass die Autopsie gestern abgeschlossen und der Leichnam der Verstorbenen von den zuständigen Behörden freigegeben wurde. Mit einem Privatjet soll Whitney dann ein letztes Mal in ihre Heimat geflogen werden, um dort Ende der Woche beigesetzt zu werden. So verriet ein Insider: „Die Beerdigung wird Freitag oder Samstag stattfinden.“ Für die Ausrichtung der Trauerfeier wird Berichten zufolge das Bestattungsunternehmen „Whigham Funeral Home“ zuständig sein. Seit der Nachricht vom Tod der Sängerin haben sich Trauernde vor der Kirche in Newark versammelt, um Houston zu gedenken und sie zu verabschieden.

Währenddessen gehen die Spekulationen um die Todesursache weiter. Nachdem gestern bekannt wurde, die Sängerin sei entgegen erster Vermutungen nicht ertrunken, heißt es jetzt eine gefährliche Mischung aus Alkohol und verschreibungspflichtigen Medikamenten könnte eine Herzattacke ausgelöst haben, die zum Tode führte. Trotzdem die Autopsie abgeschlossen ist, wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht werden können. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Black Cat (15 Feb. 2012)

Leider soll es nur eine kleine Kapelle sein für nur ganz wenige Freunde und Bekannte. 
Sie hat eine große Verabschiedung verdient - muß ja kein Commerz gemacht werden wie durch Papa Jackson. 
Hoffe das trotzdem viele dort sind und Ihr einen würdigen Abschied geben - Sie hat es verdient.


----------

